# Another Pin Min /Tackle Storage Organizer Idea



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Lot of you guys have probably seen this Plano tackle Organizer that sits atop a five gallon bucket. Couple years ago I took mine and made it a pin min storage item. It also does duty as a lid for the minnow bucket and triple duty as a seat. I used all four compartments for a lot of my pin min collection. I cut the foam close to size of each compartment. Did both inserts and both bottom compartments. Which holds about 2 bazillion pinmins or so.

When I tried to minimize what I carried. I always found myself wishing I brought something I had left behind. So without adding to overall bulk I can now carry every pinmin I own. This and a small tackle box holds everything I use on the ice.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That's pretty cool, I use fly boxes.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

papaperch you are the most organized person, how much for your services? Lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Very Nice, but that bucket isnt big enough to hold all your home-made pin mins, mini spoons & winter jigs.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

First day of the season mine could look like that.


----------

